# Score this extended bull



## bowhunter1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a bull on my trail cam on the extended. 
What would you score him at?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

280-290 looks kind of like like this one just a little bit smaller


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Tap talk seems to suck posting photos lately


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

280


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

It depends on where he is located... jp


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

265


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*score this one*



swbuckmaster said:


> Tap talk seems to suck posting photos lately


That's a goodun'

I'd run the other way if I seen that bad boy!

.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

230


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

my guess given the profile...230 - 240. Not matter the score, if this is on the extended and you have a shot....I would take it any day. Awesome bull for the extended.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Looked like a 6-point to me.





(you guys and your silly scores crack me up...)


----------

